

IRS: $760 million in 2010 refunds have gone unclaimed - deanmoriarty
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2014/03/19/irs-2010-tax-refunds-unclaimed/6617095/

======
byoung2
_The tax agency said Wednesday it owes money to 918,600 taxpayers who did not
file a 2010 tax return. Total amount up for grabs: more than $760 million._

It is possible that some of these people have other sources of income that
they did not pay taxes on that the IRS does not know about. Including this
income might cancel out some of the over-withholding and result in zero refund
or even owing the IRS. There are also people who have complex tax situations
that might require hiring a professional tax preparer at a cost of hundreds
(or even thousands in the case of some Americans living abroad). It may not be
worth it to pay money to get a small refund.

